# Einloggprobleme



## Pusillin (4. November 2010)

Hallo, wurde vor kurzem aus dem Spiel gekickt und komme nun nicht mehr rein, hänge bei "Erfolg" fest.
Loginserver down? Vielleicht, aber wieso wurde ich dann aus dem Spiel gekickt?


----------



## Calligan (4. November 2010)

hab das selbe Prob auf Garrosh... war grad in nem ak25 raid


----------



## Mandy & Chris (4. November 2010)

Das selbe hier,war im PvP o.O erst mega Lag und nun häng ich im Ladebildschirm


----------



## Quadrofussel (4. November 2010)

Same /Push ^^


----------



## Kuman (4. November 2010)

Ich wurde auch vor 3 Minuten vom Server gekickt, kam aber nach einigen Versuchen wieder drauf. Hab jetzt ne Latenz von 6000. Geht bei mir in der Gilde noch n paar anderen so, aber nur Leuten aus Deutschland. Die Österreicher haben keine Probleme^^


----------



## Scarvee (4. November 2010)

hab das selbe Prob auf Blackmoore


----------



## Loromyth (4. November 2010)

werd auch pausenlos gekickt mal wieder probs bei denen . . . die verdienen einfach zu gut :<


----------



## Aranshi (4. November 2010)

hab das selbe problem auf mithrilorden


----------



## Kalîdana (4. November 2010)

Same here Arguswacht,ich geh mal was leckeres kochen 

Um viertel nach sieben möcht ich bitte wieder einloggen hätte Raid


----------



## Tarwan (4. November 2010)

auf Anub das selbe Problem


----------



## Hordewikinger (4. November 2010)

geht mir auf mannoroth auch so -.-
pisst mich an da kommt man mal um 5 nach hause muss halb 7 wieder weg und dann kann man nie on


----------



## Gurengar (4. November 2010)

lol auf frostwolf auch. echt schön blizz gz


----------



## Surfboy1995 (4. November 2010)

ja also ich hatte ganz normale 17 Latenz dann 386,.. naja ok, auf einmal 1700 - ich dachte schon mein internet is am arsch aber wenn ihr das problem auch habt find ich das beruhigend 

[Bin auf Server Echsenkessel, Leider]


----------



## Quantin Talentino (4. November 2010)

Theradrass auch, aber scheint echt nur den standort deutschland zu betreffen oO


----------



## PiaMarie (4. November 2010)

jup das selbe

*abwarten und später nochmal probieren*


----------



## Tibbers (4. November 2010)

gerade im anzu fight gewesen... bestimmt wär er gedroppt


----------



## Quadrofussel (4. November 2010)

Find interessant,das wenn im LogIn probleme sind,das Blizzard bei sich auffer Homepage auch derart Probleme hat. (wäre ja eig erste anlaufstelle bei sowas)

Stattdessen, treffen beu Buffed


----------



## Mua (4. November 2010)

Silberne Hand ebenso


----------



## Xylopy (4. November 2010)

hab dasselbe Problem auf Blackrock


----------



## Lempo (4. November 2010)

das gleiche auf gul'dan


----------



## lexaone (4. November 2010)

argh grad fraktionswechsel gemacht und nix geht hier ey -.-


----------



## PiaMarie (4. November 2010)

Gurengar schrieb:


> lol auf frostwolf auch. echt schön blizz gz



unötiger Kommentar und noch nicht einmal passend.

Wie sage ich immer so gerne, mach es besser bzw Betreibe mal so eine Firma und die ganze Technick.


----------



## Calligan (4. November 2010)

lexaone schrieb:


> argh grad fraktionswechsel gemacht und nix geht hier ey -.-



also bist du schuld.... *fG*


----------



## Skoroc (4. November 2010)

Die Homepage von WoW ist auch krass am laggen...


----------



## Sketty (4. November 2010)

die offiz. Seite von Blizz hängt auch ziemlich fest, wollte den Realmstatus sehen komme nur gar nicht soweit.


----------



## PiaMarie (4. November 2010)

lexaone schrieb:


> argh grad fraktionswechsel gemacht und nix geht hier ey -.-



Da haben wir ja den Übeltäter*Frech Grins*


Edit:




Calligan schrieb:


> also bist du schuld.... *fG*



Genau und selebr Gedanke...^^


----------



## Bigbabe (4. November 2010)

jo..auf Malorne das gleiche Problem


----------



## Quantin Talentino (4. November 2010)

komischerweise hat ein freund der einen ort weiter wohnt 0 probleme, was liegt hier im argen?


----------



## Valharis (4. November 2010)

nachdem ich es 5 mal probiert habe dacht ich guckste ma auf buffed und zack neuer foreneintrag

ma sehn wie lange das dauert


----------



## lexaone (4. November 2010)

Calligan schrieb:


> also bist du schuld.... *fG*



haha ich wusste dass das kommt :-D...

/flame me plx :-D...evtl will blizz auch nicht dass ich zur horde gehe :-D


----------



## Humpelpumpel (4. November 2010)

Auf Eredar das selbe, hatte extreme lags und nu geht nix mehr, gut das ich gleich erstmal zum massieren gehn darf, da sind mir die Server egal.


----------



## Shamiden (4. November 2010)

komm ohne probs rein und ich komm von guldan


----------



## Najsh (4. November 2010)

Quadrofussel schrieb:


> Find interessant,das wenn im LogIn probleme sind,das Blizzard bei sich auffer Homepage auch derart Probleme hat. (wäre ja eig erste anlaufstelle bei sowas)
> 
> Stattdessen, treffen beu Buffed



jo war auch erst auf WoW-europe - theoretisch ^^
achja - komm natürlich auch net rein ^^


----------



## Quadrofussel (4. November 2010)

Shamiden schrieb:


> komm ohne probs rein und ich komm von guldan






Und dennoch hier rumlungern^^


----------



## Scarvee (4. November 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> ne - die WoW-europe Seite ist ja auch down - wollte da eigentlich zuerst schauen :>
> 
> achja - komm natürlich auch net rein ^^



/sig


----------



## Lempo (4. November 2010)

komme auch von gul'dan und bei mir geht nix WTF?


----------



## Fastfax (4. November 2010)

also entweder habt ihr alle den selben internet anbieter oder ihr seid alle deutsche.
bei mir und meinen freunden (wir sind alle aus österreich) gehts ohne probleme - sogar normalle latenz.
auch die blizz seite geht ohne probs.
tja arschkarte für euch ;-)
ne spaß beiseite
tut mir leid für euch


----------



## Quadrofussel (4. November 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> ne - die WoW-europe Seite ist ja auch down - wollte da eigentlich zuerst schauen :>
> 
> achja - komm natürlich auch net rein ^^



Hab eig damit ausgesagt das die offi HP auch dann lagt (oder wolltest mri nochmal zureden?



_


----------



## PöseKirsche (4. November 2010)

Habe pausenlos lags und das schon seit 2 stunden .... aber naja was solls Reallife is auch ein cooles Game xP


----------



## Valharis (4. November 2010)

Fastfax schrieb:


> also entweder habt ihr alle den selben internet anbieter oder ihr seid alle deutsche.
> bei mir und meinen freunden (wir sind alle aus österreich) gehts ohne probleme - sogar normalle latenz.
> auch die blizz seite geht ohne probs.
> tja arschkarte für euch ;-)
> ...



so kann man sich auch freunde machen und die beiden letzten sätze kann man sich dann auch sparen^^


----------



## Samyonair (4. November 2010)

also bei mir scheind es ein Arcor / Vodafone prob zu sein routingtabelle weißt via tracert jede menge zeitüberschreitungen auf


----------



## Najsh (4. November 2010)

Quadrofussel schrieb:


> Hab eig damit ausgesagt das die offi HP auch dann lagt (oder wolltest mri nochmal zureden?
> 
> 
> 
> _



jo - hatte mich verlesen bzw es überlesen - ich stimme dir somit redunadant indirekt zu


----------



## akskay (4. November 2010)

Auf Ysera das selbe 5min gebraucht zum einlogen und dan ne latenz von 7600+


----------



## Pusillin (4. November 2010)

Hab mal den DSL-Speedtest hier gemacht: Alles normal und im grünen Bereich, also an der Inetverbindung liegt es nicht.
http://www.wieistmeineip.de/speedtest/


----------



## lexaone (4. November 2010)

PöseKirsche schrieb:


> Habe pausenlos lags und das schon seit 2 stunden .... aber naja was solls Reallife is auch ein cooles Game xP




Grafik ja...aber Story?


----------



## Calligan (4. November 2010)

also in meiner gilde bin ich z.Z. der einzige bei dem es nicht geht...
also kann es nicht nur accounts aus deutschland betreffen


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (4. November 2010)

Komm auch net auf die Server und die offizielle WoW-Seite. Bin bei Vodafone ...


----------



## Tereatra (4. November 2010)

Bin auf Festung der Stürme, und auch Einlogg Probs.... HP laggt ohne Ende...

Weiß jemand was neues?


----------



## Najsh (4. November 2010)

Ich denke auch, das ist jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt für ein vorgezogenens Abendessen :>


----------



## Moronic (4. November 2010)

Ich komm weder bei WoW auf die Server noch bei CoD oder MoH.

Klingt sehr nach ner Verschwörung _*irreumsichblickt*_


----------



## Pusillin (4. November 2010)

TheManWithTheHat schrieb:


> Komm auch net auf die Server und die offizielle WoW-Seite. Bin bei Vodafone ...



Hm auch Vodafone...


----------



## Shabuki (4. November 2010)

hatte schon abends immer ne latenz von 500+ und nun über 9000 (vegeta was ist sein latenzlevel? Over 9000)  -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiMHTK15Pik


----------



## crimeh (4. November 2010)

Hi, selbe story, war in Og, ->monsterlag ping auf 2k ms -> spiel neu gestartet und ende^^ 
Realm: Norgannon 
achja, Inet anbieter auch vodafone!


----------



## lexaone (4. November 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, das ist jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt für ein vorgezogenens Abendessen :>



ne vor ner stunde nach hause gekommen und gegessen....jetzt schon wieder? oh noez


----------



## Calligan (4. November 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Hm auch Vodafone...



ich auch vodafone....


----------



## Quadrofussel (4. November 2010)

Anbieter


Arcor / Vodafone


obs daran liegt glaub aber kaum,da Speedmeter alles Ok is


----------



## Bigbabe (4. November 2010)

mmhh...doch mal überlegen der anbieter zu wechseln....bin auch bei arcor, hatte schon öfters probs mit denen


----------



## Biøhaze (4. November 2010)

auf gul'dan selbes problem


----------



## Shabuki (4. November 2010)

reall life? war das net das spiel mit der kack story und scheiss quests?


----------



## bhindyou (4. November 2010)

lexaone schrieb:


> Grafik ja...aber Story?



die Grafik is seit dem es HD gibt auch überholt =)


----------



## Lempo (4. November 2010)

Biøhaze schrieb:


> auf gul'dan selbes problem



Hey Bio <--- Shahi hier


----------



## Quadrofussel (4. November 2010)

Bigbabe schrieb:


> mmhh...doch mal überlegen der anbieter zu wechseln....bin auch bei arcor, hatte schon öfters probs mit denen


Bei mir eig nur in Verbindung mit WoW wenn dem mal so sit (eig fast nie)

Zumal seit 6 Jahren Kunde da


----------



## Chiichi (4. November 2010)

Okay gut dass es nicht nur mir so geht... aber nicht alle ham Probleme ... -.-


----------



## lexaone (4. November 2010)

mich wunderts eigentlich kaum...hatte seit patch 4.0.1 eh sehr komische latenzen...mal 66 mal 400...uhrzeit egal...naja mal abwarten o_O


----------



## PiaMarie (4. November 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Hm auch Vodafone...



Bin auch bei Vodafone (leider ,manchmal) und komme nun wieder rein Latenz ok...Probierts mal aus bei Euch.


viel Spaß


[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*584 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
124 Mitglieder, 460 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*



*schmunzel*[/font]


----------



## roy hoschi (4. November 2010)

na toll. das erste mal seit über einer woche hätte ich mal zeit wieder mal zu spielen und dann kommt man nicht rein.


----------



## bhindyou (4. November 2010)

an wow liegts nich da auch mein icq dauernt reloged


----------



## Quantin Talentino (4. November 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Bin auch bei Vodafone (leider ,manchmal) und komme nun wieder rein Latenz ok...Probierts mal aus bei Euch.
> 
> 
> viel Spaß



hab auch vodafail udn bin drin mit latenz 7500,
geil oder?


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (4. November 2010)

Grad im PvP gewesen...erst die ganze Zeit nich zum Geistheiler gekommen,dann nich wiederbelebt wurden und dann aus WoW gekickt...jetz komm ich auf Alexstrasza nich mehr rein,oder auf sonst nen Server -.- 
Leute aus der Gilde dasselbe Problem oder die sind on und es laggt extrem bei denen...nja so konnte die Horde wenigstens nicht gewinnen xD
Hab 19 Uhr auch raid  WoW soll wieder funzen


----------



## Pusillin (4. November 2010)

Bin mit ner Latenz von 600 drin...


----------



## lexaone (4. November 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Bin auch bei Vodafone (leider ,manchmal) und komme nun wieder rein Latenz ok...Probierts mal aus bei Euch.





bei mir gehts immernoch nicht -.-


----------



## lexaone (4. November 2010)

~Saphyra~ schrieb:


> Grad im PvP gewesen...erst die ganze Zeit nich zum Geistheiler gekommen,dann nich wiederbelebt wurden und dann aus WoW gekickt...jetz komm ich auf Alexstrasza nich mehr rein,oder auf sonst nen Server -.-



juhu mein franktionswechsel ist nicht schuld...du bist schuld weil du gestorben bist ...und ich dachte ich hab blizz per franktionswechsel gepwnd


----------



## Pyrobs (4. November 2010)

Also ich bin bei 1&1 und komme auch weder bei WoW noch bei MW2 rein


----------



## Najsh (4. November 2010)

Haben diesmal wirklich nur Vodafone Kunden das Problem - oder gibt 
es auch bei Spielern mit anderem Provider Probleme ?


----------



## PiaMarie (4. November 2010)

lexaone schrieb:


> bei mir gehts immernoch nicht -.-



NVersuchs nun?hatte wo ich rein kam ne latenz von 900 nun wieder 263


----------



## Chiichi (4. November 2010)

Hatte grad eine von 5k + ôo das was nicht normal


----------



## Bigbabe (4. November 2010)

nö...bei mir auch noch nix


----------



## Eloquia (4. November 2010)

*629 Besucher lesen dieses Thema*



Schritte:
1. PC ausmachen.
2. Abendessen machen, Duschen gehen.
3. Fernseh-Abend mit der Familie (heute kommt Popstars)
4. Schlafen gehen und erst morgen wieder versuchen einzuloggen!


----------



## Darkjoker (4. November 2010)

na da bin ich ja net der einzige wenn ich das hier so lese :-P


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (4. November 2010)

lexaone schrieb:


> juhu mein franktionswechsel ist nicht schuld...du bist schuld weil du gestorben bist ...und ich dachte ich hab blizz per franktionswechsel gepwnd



Vor mir sind aber auch noch andere gestorben  also war ichs nicht


----------



## Kuman (4. November 2010)

Pyrobs schrieb:


> Also ich bin bei 1&1 und komme auch weder bei WoW noch bei MW2 rein



Ich bin auch bei 1und1. Vielleicht liegts echt am Provider, dass 1und1 und vodafon irgendwelche Probleme haben.


----------



## lexaone (4. November 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> NVersuchs nun?hatte wo ich rein kam ne latenz von 900 nun wieder 263



joa...hab nun ladebildschirm  ein fortschritt xD will doch endlich meine blutelfin spielen.... war lange genug frau mit schwanz (nicht dass was ihr denkt )


----------



## Xining (4. November 2010)

huhm habe 1&1 und das selbe problem....

btw. icq funktioniert auch nicht :O


----------



## nrg (4. November 2010)

Same here

Auch mit Vodafone, aber anscheinend nicht nur mit WoW.


----------



## Peaceman93 (4. November 2010)

Icq und Wow gehen auch bei Arcor nicht, so btw ^^


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (4. November 2010)

Kuman schrieb:


> Ich bin auch bei 1und1. Vielleicht liegts echt am Provider, dass 1und1 und vodafon irgendwelche Probleme haben.



Ich bin bei Telecolumbus und ich hab derbe Internetprobs


----------



## Gilginak (4. November 2010)

tja denke mal da ist dann och was gravierendes bei den Jungs von Blizz weil bei mir dassselbe war auch ak25er raid und dann weg vom spiel hoffe nur das die es schnell geregelt bekommen weil nachher icc hm's


----------



## PiaMarie (4. November 2010)

lexaone schrieb:


> joa...hab nun ladebildschirm  ein fortschritt xD will doch endlich meine blutelfin spielen.... war lange genug frau mit schwanz (nicht dass was ihr denkt )



fui fui fui


Edit.bin wohl drinne mit eienr latenz die ok ist aber nix anklickbar usw...


Zu früh gefreut.


Am besten Haushalt machen,essen oder duschen was man schon schrieb...


Also viel erfolg noch ich veruchs gegen 20 Uhr nocheinmal...


----------



## PöseKirsche (4. November 2010)

Habe t-online und das selbe Problem -.-


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (4. November 2010)

Peaceman93 schrieb:


> Icq und Wow gehen auch bei Arcor nicht, so btw ^^



Leider muss ich Dir mitteilen, dass Arcor mittlerweile Vodafone ist. (Leider)


----------



## Jinlong (4. November 2010)

Gleiches Problem hier.. wird am Provider liegen Arcor, Vodafon und 1&1 gehören doch irgendwo zusammen oder nit?!


----------



## Cantharion (4. November 2010)

Bin bei Vodafon das einloggen dauert sehr lange und WoW ist bei mir gerade unspielbar.
Internet icq msn und so funktionieren ohne Probleme.


----------



## Peaceman93 (4. November 2010)

TheManWithTheHat schrieb:


> Leider muss ich Dir mitteilen, dass Arcor mittlerweile Vodafone ist. (Leider)



Ah alles klar, wusst ich nicht ^^


----------



## warxxx (4. November 2010)

Arcor, hier auch Probleme. Fing mit riesen Lags an und nun geht kein einloggen mehr möglich. Auch die Blizz HP ist nicht zu erreichen!


----------



## crazy78 (4. November 2010)

Also hab´s gerade getestet.. 

Server Proudmoore mit T-Com Anschluss latenz von 28ms

Also alles bestens!!!


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (4. November 2010)

Also Störungsmeldungen gibt es noch net so viele .... 

http://www.heise.de/netze/netzwerk-tools/imonitor-internet-stoerungen/


----------



## Gilginak (4. November 2010)

naja das hier funzt ja aber wow-forum selber auch net mehr atm wollte da auch nahclesen ob es mich nur betrifft aber das geht noch net einmal mit dem einloggen via battlenet-acc


----------



## PiaMarie (4. November 2010)

TheManWithTheHat schrieb:


> Leider muss ich Dir mitteilen, dass Arcor mittlerweile Vodafone ist. (Leider)



Dann geh ich nach Kabel Deutschland ...tzzz geht ja garnet das fast alles zu Vodafone gehört^^*lach*


----------



## Tarwan (4. November 2010)

der testserver geht auch nicht...


----------



## Valharis (4. November 2010)

naja egal, schonmal zeit gehabt die stullen für morgen zu schmieren^^


----------



## Aeliss (4. November 2010)

bei mir auch probs auf dethecus aber league of legends und guild wars funzen plötzlich auch nimma mehr Oo


----------



## Harryxy (4. November 2010)

Dadwolhud schrieb:


> BLIZZARD HAT DEN BETRIEB ALLER SERVER EINGESTELLT, DAS WURDE OFFIZIEL IN EINEM BLUEPOST BESTÄTIGT.....
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eloquia (4. November 2010)

*Bitte alle WoW bis 20 Uhr schließen und NICHT MEHR versuchen sich einzuloggen!**
*
Denn dies belastet den Login-Server nur noch mehr. 
Außerdem hat es Blizzard dann leichter, es zu reparieren, wenn nicht mehrere Tausend Spieler in der selben Sekunde sich versuchen einzuloggen!


----------



## PiaMarie (4. November 2010)

Mhhh alles komisch die Tage...


Erst die Bomben Parkete,dann eins im Bundeskanzleramt,dann ein Flugzeug wo die Turbine in die Luft fliegt und nun das...alles sehr komisch....

Ne nur Spaß....


----------



## Orgoron (4. November 2010)

Man kann auch bestimmte Internetseiten ab und an nicht aufrufen ist wohl ein allgemeines Inetproblem also abwarten und Bier trinken ^^


----------



## Flowersun (4. November 2010)

Kuman schrieb:


> Ich wurde auch vor 3 Minuten vom Server gekickt, kam aber nach einigen Versuchen wieder drauf. Hab jetzt ne Latenz von 6000. Geht bei mir in der Gilde noch n paar anderen so, aber nur Leuten aus Deutschland. Die Österreicher haben keine Probleme^^




Wuhu Österreich


----------



## Gilginak (4. November 2010)

Eloquia schrieb:


> *Bitte alle WoW bis 20 Uhr schließen und NICHT MEHR versuchen sich einzuloggen!**
> *
> Denn dies belastet den Login-Server nur noch mehr.
> Außerdem hat es Blizzard dann leichter, es zu reparieren, wenn nicht mehrere Tausend Spieler in der selben Sekunde sich versuchen einzuloggen!



würde ja zu meinem raid zu 20 uhr noch passen


----------



## Quadrofussel (4. November 2010)

Hab mal Speedmeter nochmal laufen lassen:

Resultat: http://www.speedmeter.de/speedtest/result/36372514
Vorallem der Upload


----------



## Shabuki (4. November 2010)

Dadwolhud schrieb:


> BLIZZARD HAT DEN BETRIEB ALLER SERVER EINGESTELLT, DAS WURDE OFFIZIEL IN EINEM BLUEPOST BESTÄTIGT.....



Quelle?


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (4. November 2010)

Eloquia schrieb:


> *Bitte alle WoW bis 20 Uhr schließen und NICHT MEHR versuchen sich einzuloggen!**
> *
> Denn dies belastet den Login-Server nur noch mehr.
> Außerdem hat es Blizzard dann leichter, es zu reparieren, wenn nicht mehrere Tausend Spieler in der selben Sekunde sich versuchen einzuloggen!



Wir loggen uns nicht mehr ein,damit du es wieder kannst?  *spaß*


----------



## Silverlike (4. November 2010)

Kuman schrieb:


> Ich bin auch bei 1und1. Vielleicht liegts echt am Provider, dass 1und1 und vodafon irgendwelche Probleme haben.



ebenso, aber alles andere funzt flüssig nur wow und die hp dazu nicht also kanns nicht am provider liegen


----------



## PiaMarie (4. November 2010)

Shabuki schrieb:


> Quelle?



Keine natürlich und war auch eher Spaß denk ich...




[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*739 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
124 Mitglieder, 615 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*
[/font]


----------



## Kuman (4. November 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Mhhh alles komisch die Tage...
> 
> 
> Erst die Bomben Parkete,dann eins im Bundeskanzleramt,dann ein Flugzeug wo die Turbine in die Luft fliegt und nun das...alles sehr komisch....
> ...



Ich dachte die Welt geht erst 2012 unter. Wobei wenn die Server down sind ist das ein untrübliches Anzeichen für die Apokalypse. Tja Cataclysm, leider zu spät.


----------



## Darkjoker (4. November 2010)

Shabuki schrieb:


> Quelle?



glaubste alles was man erzählt?


----------



## Aeliss (4. November 2010)

Silverlike schrieb:


> ebenso, aber alles andere funzt flüssig nur wow und die hp dazu nicht also kanns nicht am provider liegen



nur wieso funzt guild wars un league of legends auch net glaube kaum das irgenwelche probs bei blizz die interessieren  hab 1&1


----------



## Shabuki (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiichi (4. November 2010)

Kuman schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Welt geht erst 2012 unter. Wobei wenn die Server down sind ist das ein untrübliches Anzeichen für die Apokalypse. Tja Cataclysm, leider zu spät.



Made my Day das war gut ^^ Okay vllt hab ich auch nen komischen Humor...

...ich seh den Tag kommen: Server fliegen in die Luft, alles weg auch kein Backup und sehr viele Leute drehn durch ôo


----------



## Gnorfal (4. November 2010)

Kuman schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Welt geht erst 2012 unter. Wobei wenn die Server down sind ist das ein untrübliches Anzeichen für die Apokalypse. Tja Cataclysm, leider zu spät.



So isses eigentlich auch:

*2012 - Feierabend ist manchal öfter, als man denkt!*


----------



## lexaone (4. November 2010)

Peaceman93 schrieb:


> Icq und Wow gehen auch bei Arcor nicht, so btw ^^



tatsache icq geht auch nicht oO...wtf...erstmal vodafone kundenhotline flamen 

EDIT: icq geht doch oO


----------



## Speck-man (4. November 2010)

Gilneas derselbe Spaß
(haha Reim eins elf 11)


----------



## Breederer (4. November 2010)

also ich bin bei kabel deutschland und bei mir auch das selbe problem , es scheint ein grösseres problem zu sein ....


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. November 2010)

So, damit auch mal was grünes hier drin steht:

Es gibt im WoW-Forum einen Thread ( http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=15111077985&sid=3&pageNo=3 ), darin steht folgender Blue-Post:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnt ihr uns bitte einmal etwas mehr Informationen zu eurer Verbindung geben:
> 
> ...



So, dort könnt ihr euer Problem besser unterbringen.


----------



## radio-activ (4. November 2010)

Quadrofussel schrieb:


> Find interessant,das wenn im LogIn probleme sind,das Blizzard bei sich auffer Homepage auch derart Probleme hat. (wäre ja eig erste anlaufstelle bei sowas)
> 
> Stattdessen, treffen beu Buffed




liegt vielleicht daran, das die Website auf m Loginserver ist???


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (4. November 2010)

Zôra312 schrieb:


> Was soll das Blizz?
> 
> Jeden Tag neuer Müll.
> 
> ...



Ja wieso spielst du es dann?


----------



## myxemio (4. November 2010)

Quadrofussel schrieb:


> Hab mal Speedmeter nochmal laufen lassen:
> 
> Resultat: http://www.speedmete...result/36372514
> Vorallem der Upload



hab ich auch mal gemacht, hier text-version meines ergebnisses:

Ergebnisse von http://www.speedmeter.de
(Kopiert am 04.11.10 17:52)
Download aus Deutschland : 5711 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 272 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 0 Verb/Min
Ping Test Deutschland : 2147483647 ms





(Wobei es mich beim Ping bissi beuruhigt..... )


Derzeigiger Stand bei WoW:
Einloggen und ---------> Schlafen gehen, weil nix geht..


----------



## Kuman (4. November 2010)

Gute idee, nur leider schwer umsetzbar, wenn so viele Probleme haben auf die hp zu kommen xD


----------



## Cragg92 (4. November 2010)

DIE KULTISTEN des schattenhammerklans sabotieren die server!!
Der Kataklysmus rückt näher !


----------



## Quantin Talentino (4. November 2010)

"Von unserer Seite aus können wir derzeit keinerlei Probleme feststellen."
beste


----------



## Harryxy (4. November 2010)

Was soll das Blizz?

Jeden Tag neuer Müll.

Heut kommt man mal wieder ne ins Game.

Warum bezahlen wir eigentlich dafür?
WHY NOT


----------



## PiaMarie (4. November 2010)

Fakt ist und einiges heraus zu schmeissen an Vermutungen ist,das es an bestimmten Internet Anbieter wie Vodafone usw z.b liegt

[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]
*Details zur Störungsmeldung Vodafone, Berlin *

[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]Region:030    Berlin    [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]MitteInternet-Provider:VodafoneArt des Zugangs:[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]ADSLArt der Störung:VerbindungsabbrücheBeginn der Störung:04.11.2010 17:15 Uhr[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]Ende der StörungffenKommentar:Internet nutzbar jedoch Routingprobleme BLN-FFM-PRS[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]EDIT:[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]Provider[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]VorwahlStörungsbeginn[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]DauerArt der StörungZugang[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]Alice/Hansenet089Mi, 03.11.10 22:501 StundeVerbindungsabbrücheADSLDetails »[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]1&105641Mi, 03.11.10 20:17dauert anniedrige Datenrate / hohe LatenzUMTSDetails »[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]T-DSL-Business0861Mi, 03.11.10 16:300 Stundenkein DSL-SyncADSLDetails »[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]T-Online0201Mi, 03.11.10 16:010 Stundenkein Login möglichVDSLDetails »[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]T-Online069Mi, 03.11.10 16:010 Stundenkein Login möglichVDSLDetails »[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]T-Online089Mi, 03.11.10 15:005 Stundenkein DSL-SyncVDSLDetails »[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]T-Online04502Mi, 03.11.10 11:30dauert ankein Login möglichADSLDetails »[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]1&107031Mi, 03.11.10 10:00dauert ankein DSL-SyncADSLDetails »[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]Kabel BW0781Mi, 03.11.10 05:50dauert ankeine AntwortKabelDetails »Alice/Hansenet030Mi, 03.11.10 01:059 Stundenkein Login möglichADSL[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif]Details »Alice/Hansenet0202Di, 02.11.10 23:52dauert ankein DSL-SyncADSLDetails »[/font]


----------



## lexaone (4. November 2010)

Cragg92 schrieb:


> DIE KULTISTEN des schattenhammerklans sabotieren die server!!
> Der Kataklysmus rückt näher !




ich wette blizz legts so aus


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (4. November 2010)

Khaz'Goroth/Die Aldor -> Das Gleiche Problem.
Ich frag mich manchmal echt, wofür wir im Monat, oder halt alle zwei Monate, eig. unser Geld bezahlen? 
Man müsste meinen, dass Blizzard die geilsten Server der Welt hat etc. etc., bei den Geldmengen, die WoW allein denen schon eingebracht hat!


----------



## Harryxy (4. November 2010)

btw wie zitiert man richtig ?


----------



## Pwnyounoobs (4. November 2010)

Jo selbes Problem auf Nef,

mittem im Raid DC dann nach einigen Einloggversuchen 2 Erfolgreiche mit je 10k Latenz. Denke es ist aber nicht nur ein Prob von wow sondern eins vom Anbieter.
Speedtest sagt:

Download aus Deutschland : 11802 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 450 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 0 Verb/Min
Ping Test Deutschland : 2147483647 ms

netter Ping!

Gruß Pwn


----------



## nrg (4. November 2010)

Hach wie schön, anscheinend liegt es ja am PRovider. Was will Blizz da machen? Vodafone anrufen und ihnen auf die Finger kloppen?

Als Benutzer eines VoIP Anschlußes (NGN) bin ich natürlich doppelt gearscht


----------



## metera (4. November 2010)

gut das andere das problem auch hatten, wollte mich schon über meinen umts stick beschweren :/


----------



## Crystaleye (4. November 2010)

Harryxy schrieb:


> btw wie zitiert man richtig ?



So!


----------



## Sketty (4. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> So, damit auch mal was grünes hier drin steht:
> 
> Es gibt im WoW-Forum einen Thread ( http://forums.wow-eu...&sid=3&pageNo=3 ), darin steht folgender Blue-Post:
> 
> ...



das Problem ist doch das ich/wir dort gar nicht hinkommen zur Zeit da nix funktioniert. Ist ja so wenn ich bei einem Support anrufe weil mein Internet nicht geht und der Typ dann sagt schicken sie uns mal eine Email, oder wenn ich per Email Support benötige weil mein Telefon nicht geht und ich dann ne Telefonnummer bekomme wo ich mal anrufen soll.


----------



## Harryxy (4. November 2010)

und was muss ich drücken ^^


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (4. November 2010)

Ergebnisse von http://www.speedmeter.de
(Kopiert am 04.11.10 17:59)
Download aus Deutschland : 5726 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 105 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 0 Verb/Min
Ping Test Deutschland : 2147483647 ms

Muss der Ping so sein? o.O *angst*


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (4. November 2010)

naja bin jetzt wieder drin ... aber mit ner 6000er latenz ... dabei wollte ich doch heute die meeresschildkröte angeln... mit der latenz wird das nix


----------



## lexaone (4. November 2010)

TheManWithTheHat schrieb:


> naja bin jetzt wieder drin ... aber mit ner 6000er latenz ... dabei wollte ich doch heute die meeresschildkröte angeln... mit der latenz wird das nix



bis du die hast haste ne echte gefangen -.-


----------



## Set0 (4. November 2010)

Cragg92 schrieb:


> DIE KULTISTEN des schattenhammerklans sabotieren die server!!
> Der Kataklysmus rückt näher !



WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN.... MUAAAHHH!!!


Leute macht euch nix drauß. Solange mehrere Leute das Problem haben, ist das doch nun wirklich nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Harryxy (4. November 2010)

~Saphyra~ schrieb:


> Ergebnisse von http://www.speedmeter.de
> (Kopiert am 04.11.10 17:59)
> Download aus Deutschland : 5726 Kbit/Sek
> Upload : 105 kbit/Sek
> ...





ka


----------



## Llian (4. November 2010)

Ich komme auch nicht rein, die Nachtwache.


----------



## Harryxy (4. November 2010)

lexaone schrieb:


> bis du die hast haste ne echte gefangen -.-





also bei mir hats ne halbe stunde gedauert xD hatte wohl glück


----------



## BIGMON (4. November 2010)

Blackhand spackt auch voll rum...so nen Kack ey...


----------



## Quantin Talentino (4. November 2010)

~Saphyra~ schrieb:


> Ergebnisse von http://www.speedmeter.de
> (Kopiert am 04.11.10 17:59)
> Download aus Deutschland : 5726 Kbit/Sek
> Upload : 105 kbit/Sek
> ...



bei einem solche pping kannste die datenpakete ja schneller zu fuß abholen als sie dir durch die leitung schicken zu lassen ^^
ne spaß
aber das is massiv zu hoch und die angabe ist auch noch unrealistisch

so viel sei gesagt: das sollte nicht so sein


----------



## DonCochote (4. November 2010)

Der Ping sollte bei DSL eigtl´bei 10-50ms liegen


----------



## Pusillin (4. November 2010)

@Grün: Wie bereits mehrfach gesagt, leider kommen viele (unter anderem Ich) nicht auf Blizzs Seite.

Komischerweise ist mein Speedtest immernoch doppelt Positiv.

*Download-Geschwindigkeit: [++]*

*5.892 kbit/s *

*(737 kByte/s)*

*Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [++]*

*615 kbit/s*

*(77 kByte/s)*


Bei DSL 6000.



Viele Seiten gehen Problemlos, komme halt nicht auf WoW-Europe.
Steam z.B. funzt auch problemlos, ohne große Verzögerung.


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (4. November 2010)

Quantin schrieb:


> bei einem solche pping kannste die datenpakete ja schneller zu fuß abholen als sie dir durch die leitung schicken zu lassen ^^
> ne spaß
> aber das is massiv zu hoch und die angabe ist auch noch unrealistisch
> 
> so viel sei gesagt: das sollte nicht so sein




ok sagt mir wo ich sie abholen muss ich lauf los xD gott wie einen das ankotzt...
Aber danke für die Antwort =)


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (4. November 2010)

lexaone schrieb:


> bis du die hast haste ne echte gefangen -.-



ob blizzard dann für ein tauschgeschäft zu haben ist?


----------



## Moglay (4. November 2010)

Auf Thrall auch das gleiche Problem


----------



## nrg (4. November 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Komischerweise ist mein Speedtest immernoch doppelt Positiv.



Das Problem ist auch nicht das die Geschwindigkeit eingeschränkt wäre, ich hab fast 7mbit Downstream eben getestet. Die Latenz und die Paketübertragung ist anscheinend gestört, anscheinend ist eins der Gateways hinüber vom TelCo zum Netz.


----------



## Atraz (4. November 2010)

latenz von 6-9k man habt ihrs gut bei mir gehts net unter die 15k bin grad außer exodar bis zum schiffgelaufen dann geflogen als ich wieder eingeloggt war war ich 1 meter weit weg gekommen -.- fu blizzard fu


----------



## Peaceman93 (4. November 2010)

Bin ich der einzige der Probleme mit WoW UND Icq hat?


----------



## Bigbabe (4. November 2010)

Ergebnisse von http://www.speedmeter.de
(Kopiert am 04.11.10 18:08)
Download aus Deutschland : 1885 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 172 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 0 Verb/Min
Ping Test Deutschland : 2147483647 ms

lol.....und immer noch bei arcor/vodafone und was auch immer  

und wehe man beschwert sich dort, wird man gleich vertröstet, "bei uns liegt das problem nicht, wir schicken gern nen techniker raus aber die kosten übernehmen sie"....aussage Vodafone/kundenbetreuung vor 14 tagen 

Ach ja Vorwahl 068...


----------



## Pusillin (4. November 2010)

Quantin schrieb:


> bei einem solche pping kannste die datenpakete ja schneller zu fuß abholen als sie dir durch die leitung schicken zu lassen ^^


Musste echt lachen, und das kommt am Pc nicht so häufigvor, göttlich 


Btw: 830 Zuschauer, da geht mehr.


----------



## Fýn-Onyxia (4. November 2010)

das selbe auf onyxia.

war am kräuter farmen, dann bleib jeder mob stehn und kein cast wurd mehr ausgeführt.
Musste mit Alt F4 beenden und wenn ich nu einloggen mag bleibt es entweder bei "Erfolg!" stehn oder bei "In Realm einloggen"...


----------



## Elidias (4. November 2010)

Auf Durotan keine Probleme. Komme problemlos rein 
Also, sieht so aus alsob die Appokalypse noch warten muss


----------



## lexaone (4. November 2010)

TheManWithTheHat schrieb:


> ob blizzard dann für ein tauschgeschäft zu haben ist?



try it ...ich fang auch grad mal paar fische evtl brutzelt blizz mir bissel bufffood ^^


----------



## bhindyou (4. November 2010)

icq scheint wieder zugehen aber bei wow komm ich nich übernladebalken...


----------



## Zaqu (4. November 2010)

also ich hab keine probleme


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (4. November 2010)

*837 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 145 Mitglieder, 692 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

^^^^ Btw: Ich denke nicht, dass Blizzard schuld ist. Ausnahmsweise ist wohl mal Vodafail schuld.

Würde ja gerne erfahren, wie ich festelle wie meine Verbindung geroutet wird. Aber den Blizz Link dazu kann ich ja leider nicht aufrufen. Schätze mal, dass da wieder son Proxy bei den Käseköppen in Holland seine Finger im Spiel hat.


----------



## PiaMarie (4. November 2010)

Peaceman93 schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der Probleme mit WoW UND Icq hat?



Lesen sollte man irgendwann einmal gelernt haben.Auch wenn man die erste Seite  nur liest und die anderen 7 Seiten nicht...


----------



## BIGMON (4. November 2010)

Peaceman93 schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der Probleme mit WoW UND Icq hat?



Nope, bei mir spinnt auch beides...


----------



## michi1234 (4. November 2010)

auf dethecus auch^^


----------



## NoGravitá (4. November 2010)

versucht es mal bei dem anbieter, der gibt tatsächliche werte raus : http://www.speedtest.net/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pwnyounoobs (4. November 2010)

Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen das jeder der den Speedtest gemacht hat und Probleme mit Wow oder sonstigem hatte einen Ping von 2147483647 ms
hat. Es liegt wahrscheinlich am Provider und nicht an Bliz(oder nur zum teil an Bliz). Abwarten und Kaffee trinken.

MfG Pwn


----------



## tom234 (4. November 2010)

am provider kann es aber nicht liegen hdr online geht


----------



## Merona (4. November 2010)

Eingelogt nach 5 minuten Latenz von 16000, schnell wieder raus


----------



## BIGMON (4. November 2010)

Facebook läuft auch...xD


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (4. November 2010)

BIGMON schrieb:


> Nope, bei mir spinnt auch beides...



Ich reih mich mit ein =/ Bei mir spinnt auch beides... :'( nur MSN funzt =D


----------



## PiaMarie (4. November 2010)

tom234 schrieb:


> am provider kann es aber nicht liegen hdr online geht



Und ob es daran liegt.Nur weil Hdr funzt.


----------



## STAR1988 (4. November 2010)

Elidias schrieb:


> Auf Durotan keine Probleme. Komme problemlos rein
> Also, sieht so aus alsob die Appokalypse noch warten muss



Was für ein Internet Anbieter hast du ?


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (4. November 2010)

tom234 schrieb:


> am provider kann es aber nicht liegen hdr online geht



doch kann es sehr wohl liegen. Wenn der Anbieter falsch routet ....

So als bildliches Beispiel:

Wenn du mit Deinem VW Golf nicht auf die A5 fahren kannst, weil da ein Stau ist, aber alle anderen Autobahnen für dich befahrbar sind, sagst du ja auch nicht "Scheiß Volkswagen. Mein Golf ist kaputt"....


----------



## nrg (4. November 2010)

Ist einem eigentlich schon mal aufgefallen das die Störungen in Wellen kommen? Ich weiß nicht wie ich es anders beschreiben soll. Es geht ein paar Sekunden halbwegs, dann stockt es wieder, dann geht es schlagartig wieder usw...


----------



## tom234 (4. November 2010)

vodafone


----------



## tom234 (4. November 2010)

dachte spiel ist gleich spiel


----------



## Pusillin (4. November 2010)

NoGravitá schrieb:


> versucht es mal bei dem anbieter, der gibt tatsächliche werte raus : http://www.speedtest.net/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gleiche Werte bei mir - also sehr ähnlich...
1MB = 1000 KB
Also auch
~5800 kb/s Downloadrate und
~600 kb/s Uploadrate

Gute Werte für DSL 6000


----------



## DonCochote (4. November 2010)

Also mein Ping ist auch normal.. Und falls es noch keinem aufgefallen ist: Auf Speedmeter.de haben alle den gleichen hohen Ping.. Also anscheinend nen Fehler auf der Seite.

Einfach mal in die Windows-Eingabeaufforderung gehen (unter Zubehör) - da eingeben: *ping www."beliebige Website.de *schon seht ihr euren ping in ms..


----------



## Millionphoenix (4. November 2010)

TheManWithTheHat schrieb:


> So als bildliches Beispiel:
> 
> Wenn du mit Deinem VW Golf nicht auf die A5 fahren kannst, weil da ein Stau ist, aber alle anderen Autobahnen für dich befahrbar sind, sagst du ja auch nicht "Scheiß Volkswagen. Mein Golf ist kaputt"....




Was ist das bitte für ein bildliches Beispiel? Ergibt gar keinen Sinn bezogen auf das o.g. Thema.


----------



## Samyonair (4. November 2010)

Routenverfolgung zu wow-europe.com [80.239.186.22]  &#129;ber maximal 30 Abschnitte:



  1     9 ms     7 ms     6 ms  dslb-088-073-064-001.pools.arcor-ip.net [88.73.64.1] 

  2     6 ms     6 ms     7 ms  145.254.5.161 

  3    23 ms    23 ms    23 ms  mue-145-254-16-86.arcor-ip.net [145.254.16.86] 

  4     *      112 ms   110 ms  145.253.33.142 

  5     *      124 ms     *     Vlan525.icore1.WI3-Milan.as6453.net [195.219.166.13] 

  6     *        *        *     Zeit&#129;berschreitung der Anforderung.

  7     *        *        *     Zeit&#129;berschreitung der Anforderung.

  8     *        *      125 ms  Vlan426.icore1.PG1-Paris.as6453.net [195.219.241.194] 

  9     *        *      123 ms  Vlan532.icore1.PG1-Paris.as6453.net [80.231.73.26] 

 10   123 ms   120 ms     *     prs-sdix-i2-link.telia.net [80.91.248.187] 

 11     *     80-239-170-118.customer.teliacarrier.com [80.239.170.118]  meldet: Zielnetz nicht erreichbar.



Ablaufverfolgung beendet.

Befehl wäre tracert eu.logon.battle.net > C:\tracert.txt


----------



## Osari (4. November 2010)

Bin auch NICHT bei Vodafone und komme trotzdem nicht ins Spiel, also kanns wohl nicht nur an Voda liegen und das alle Anbieter auf einmal die selben Fehler verursachen kann ich auch nicht ganz glauben...


----------



## Kalîdana (4. November 2010)

Ergebnisse von http://www.speedmeter.de
(Kopiert am 04.11.10 18:20)
Download aus Deutschland : 1817 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 149 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 0 Verb/Min
Ping Test Deutschland : 2147483647 ms 














vodafone -.-


----------



## Bigmaeckerfield (4. November 2010)

Hi ich hab auch die Probleme mit WoW, ICQ und etc. 
Provider ist 1&1 wobei der Carrier über Arcor bzw. jetzt Vodafone ist.

Hab bei 1&1 angerufen und denen ist im Moment noch nichts bekannt das in ihrem System eine Störung ist. Es wurde eine Störungsmeldung aufgenommen, aber es wird erst etwas unternommen wenn sich die Störungen häufen. (Meine Meinung: Im Moment wird davon ausgegangen das dass Problem bei mir liegt und nicht am Netz).

Ich würde vorschlagen das soviele wie möglich bei Heise im iMonitor auch die Störung eintragen, ich geh mal davona us dass der etwas besser von Support-Leuten besucht wird als dieses Forum. http://www.heise.de/netze/netzwerk-tools/imonitor-internet-stoerungen/

Eueren Carrier (der die Ports bzw. die Leitung bereitstellt und nicht den Vertrag) könnt ihr über http://www.wieistmeineip.de/ herraus finden (steht dort fälschlicherweise als Provider).

Gruß
Bigmaeckerfield


----------



## crimeh (4. November 2010)

Also laut Vodafail undendienst ist ihn keine störung in irgendeinem bereich bekannt...
Ich wohne in bayern und die meinten es sei alles in bester ordnung, irgendwie kann ichs auch nachvollziehen denn die daten des speedtest lügen ja nich^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was aber irgendwie kein sinn macht, ist das man die blizz seiten auch end öffnen kann -.- ach kein plan^^ einfach mal abwarten


----------



## Harryxy (4. November 2010)

Millionphoenix schrieb:


> Was ist das bitte für ein bildliches Beispiel? Ergibt gar keinen Sinn bezogen auf das o.g. Thema.






Dann denkt bisschen nach...


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cuore80 (4. November 2010)

Ebenfalls Vodafone , ehemals Arcor!


----------



## Caled (4. November 2010)

Anscheinend besteht das Problem ja nur, wenn man bei Vodafone ist, oder einem Provider der Vodafone irgendwie angeschlossen ist. Bin selber bei dem Verein (früher Arcor).

Ich habe zwar keinen trace mehr von einem Zeitpunkt als alles normal lief, meine mich aber erinnern zu können, dass die Verbindung nach Frankfurt/Main ging und dort schon ins Telia Netz wechselte.

Im Augenblick sieht es so aus, dass von Vodafone der trace erst einmal nach München läuft, dann nach Mailand, und dann von dort aus nach Paris. Erst in Paris geht es weiter ins Telia Netzwerk. Anscheinend hat Vodafone zurzeit arge Routing Probleme. Die einzelnen Hops haben dabei auch schon *, das deutet wiederum auf enorme Latenzen hin. 


```
1	<1 ms	<1 ms	<1 ms  192.168.x.y
  2 	5 ms 	5 ms 	6 ms  dslb-092-072-144-001.pools.arcor-ip.net [92.72.144.1]
  3 	6 ms 	6 ms	14 ms  88.79.21.9
  4 	6 ms 	5 ms 	5 ms  92.79.212.21
  5	17 ms	16 ms	17 ms  mue-145-254-16-86.arcor-ip.net [145.254.16.86]
  6   113 ms 	*    	* 	145.253.33.142
  7   118 ms   126 ms 	* 	Vlan525.icore1.WI3-Milan.as6453.net [195.219.166.13]
  8 	*    	*  	116 ms  if-1-0-0-96.core3.MLT-Milan.as6453.net [195.219.158.29]
  9 	*  	115 ms   114 ms  if-11-1-0-1416.core1.PV1-Paris.as6453.net [195.219.215.137]
10   115 ms 	*    	* 	if-12-1.har1.PV0-Paris.as6453.net [195.219.224.37]
11   116 ms 	*  	116 ms  Vlan1141.icore1.PG1-Paris.as6453.net [195.219.224.86]
12   112 ms 	*  	114 ms  Vlan532.icore1.PG1-Paris.as6453.net [80.231.73.26]
13 	*    	*    	* 	Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
```
Die _Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung_ ab Hop 13 ist normal, daran wird sich auch bis zum Ende (Hop 30) nichts ändern.


----------



## Silverlike (4. November 2010)

ich würd gern mal wissen ob die auf der wow seite forwärtskommen, was das problem ist, obs nun wirklich rein am anbieter liegt oder bei denne auch wieder irgendwas ne macke hat aber die seite lädt bei mir nicht, also.. LF AUSKUNFT


----------



## BIGMON (4. November 2010)

Ich will endlich spielen...Charakterliste wird geladen, dann wieder Game over...


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok also da is der Ping auch wesentlich niedriger...zum Glück xD muss ich doch nich laufen


----------



## Moglay (4. November 2010)

Also ich bin bei 1und1 und habe die selben Probleme auf Thrall.... Allerdings Speedtest ist alle ok 


Edit: Carrier ist auch Arcor.... Also doch ein Problem bei Vodafone


----------



## darling - bealgun (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creedbart (4. November 2010)

Gut, selbes Problem hier.
Login super langsam und wenn ich dann mal Ingame bin 7k Ping.

Dachte schon es läg an meiner Leitung...


----------



## Kalîdana (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scarvee (4. November 2010)

ne es is nicht nur bei Vodafone ich bin bei 1&1 und hab das selbe prop


----------



## nrg (4. November 2010)

DonCochote schrieb:


> Einfach mal in die Windows-Eingabeaufforderung gehen (unter Zubehör) - da eingeben: *ping www."beliebige Website.de *schon seht ihr euren ping in ms..



Windows-Taste+R und dann CMD eingeben geht auch.

Ich hab versucht auf einige Seiten zu pingen. Deutsche Seiten kein Problem, Latenz im einstelligen Bereich. Bestimmte Seiten mit Sublevel .com bekomme ich mit einem Ping von 50-100. wow.com oder wow-europe.com sind nicht erreichbar. 

Andere hab ich nicht getestet.


----------



## Ttroxor (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da alles andre geht, der Test i.O. ist, wirds wohl doch wieder mal an Blizz liegen


----------



## Crystaleye (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,

vodafone.... und ich habe in 5min ein Testraid -.-


----------



## Quantin Talentino (4. November 2010)

> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben uns gerade eure Routenverfolgungen angeschaut und dabei festgestellt, dass die Route eurer Datenpakete eher schlecht ist.
> Diese werden von euch aus erst etwas durch Deutschland geleitet und dann nach Mailand. Von dort aus geht es nach Paris und auch in Paris geht es nicht direkt in unser Netzwerk.
> ...


Quelle: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=15111077985&sid=3&pageNo=6


gut zu wissen


----------



## Bigmaeckerfield (4. November 2010)

Bigmaeckerfield schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen das soviele wie möglich bei Heise im iMonitor auch die Störung eintragen, ich geh mal davona us dass der etwas besser von Support-Leuten besucht wird als dieses Forum. http://www.heise.de/...net-stoerungen/



Kein Anbieter kann es sich leisten bei Heise länger am Pranger zu stehen^^


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (4. November 2010)

Millionphoenix schrieb:


> Was ist das bitte für ein bildliches Beispiel? Ergibt gar keinen Sinn bezogen auf das o.g. Thema.



Schon mal was von dem Begriff Daten-Autobahn gehört? Und jetzt stell Dir das Programm mit welchem du diese Daten-Autobahn "befährst" als Fahrzeug vor. So wird aus Deinem Browser ein "Auto" wenn Du die Blizzard-HP ansurfst und ebenso aus WoW ein "Auto" wenn du Dich ins Spiel einloggen willst.

Der Weg zwischen den Blizzard-Servern und Deinem Rechner ist irgendwo verstopft = Stau. Und deswegen kommst du da nicht an


----------



## Initus (4. November 2010)

Also mein Ping liegt bei 27,52 ms und der Rest liegt ebenfalls bei absolut akzeptablen Werten. Bin Kunde von 1 und 1 und komme bis zur Charaktereinwahl. Danach erhalte ich die Meldung: Charakter nicht gefunden, Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen.

Ich denke dass es ein Einloggserverproblem ist. Die Uhrzeit spricht ebenfalls dafür. Leichte Erinnerungen an WOW Classik werden wach, da hatte man es um diese Uhrzeiten öfter mal.
Testergebnisse und Infos - Seite 1 von        document.write(detailFiles.length);   	7  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Ihr Ergebnis*
Hier sehen Sie das Ergebnis, das für Ihren Anschluss ermittelt wurde. In den folgenden Grafiken finden Sie die Geschwindigkeit, die soeben für Ihren Anschluss ermittelt wurde, im Vergleich zu anderen, üblichen (DSL-) Geschwindigkeiten. Wir unterscheiden dabei: Modem/ISDN, DSL 768, DSL 1000, DSL 2000, DSL 3000, DSL 6000, DSL 16000 und Breitband. 
*Download-Geschwindigkeit: [+]*

*13.444 kbit/s *

*(1.681 kByte/s)*

*Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [++]*

*993 kbit/s*

*(124 kByte/s)*

*Legende:*zu gering [-]befriedigend [o]gut [+]perfekt [++]Diese Messung wurde durchgeführt: Donnerstag, 04.11.2010 18:22:56 Uhr, IP: 178.3.1.96


----------



## Initus (4. November 2010)

hmpf sry, so sollte das nicht aussehen.
Hab keine Anzeige meines einfügens gehabt.


----------



## Jagwid (4. November 2010)

seit kurzem auch auf Baelgun...

Nach Charwechsel "stundenlanges" laden und dann ne Latenz von 11032 ms bei 20 fps O.o konstant...
nach 2 Test-Zaubern tut sich 5 Mins. nix und dann *kick-back-to-Login-Screen*


----------



## blindhai (4. November 2010)

Das Problem ist jetzt bekannt, wir arbeiten daran.


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (4. November 2010)

Bigmaeckerfield schrieb:


> Kein Anbieter kann es sich leisten bei Heise länger am Pranger zu stehen^^




/sign


----------



## Tass (4. November 2010)

das wird wie immer ein routing problem sein bei telia im übergang de -- fr


----------



## BIGMON (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilginak (4. November 2010)

also ein paar Gildies von mir sind on heisst zum grösstenteils die Ösies davon dazu diejenigen die halt net Arcor, Vodafone und 1&1 haben, sondern halt die ganzen Anbieter wie Alice und T-Online


----------



## Ricolaus (4. November 2010)

Huhu Dun Morogh same.........denn spiel ich eben sims XD


----------



## Silverlike (4. November 2010)

Quantin schrieb:


> Quelle: http://forums.wow-eu...&sid=3&pageNo=6
> 
> 
> gut zu wissen



also abwarten udn tee trinken oder wie


----------



## Maggistra (4. November 2010)

Jagwid schrieb:


> seit kurzem auch auf Baelgun...
> 
> Nach Charwechsel "stundenlanges" laden und dann ne Latenz von 11032 ms bei 20 fps O.o konstant...
> nach 2 Test-Zaubern tut sich 5 Mins. nix und dann *kick-back-to-Login-Screen*





genau so gings mir auch .... dun morogh btw.... 
ich konnt weder vernünftig zaubern, noch looten , geschweige denn richtig laufen etc... 
bin ja mal gespannt wanns wieder geht -.-*


----------



## Aîm (4. November 2010)

Gilginak schrieb:


> also ein paar Gildies von mir sind on heisst zum grösstenteils die Ösies davon dazu diejenigen die halt net Arcor, Vodafone und 1&1 haben, sondern halt die ganzen Anbieter wie Alice und T-Online



also ist bei mir mal wieder arcor schuld... kriegen die in letzter zeit nix mehr gebacken?


----------



## PiaMarie (4. November 2010)

http://www.heise.de/netze/netzwerk-tools/imonitor-internet-stoerungen/aktuelle-internet-stoerungen-im-ueberblick/


----------



## Creedbart (4. November 2010)

Das ist bestimmt ein weiterer Teil der Cata-Preevents...


----------



## Qualkommando (4. November 2010)

Ich bin auch bei Vodafone und komme in WOW nicht rein. Die Blizzard Seite habe ich nicht getestet aber alle anderen Seiten gehen bei mir.
Auch ICQ und TS gehen ohne Probleme. 
Und ich glaube auch nicht das soviele Internetanbieter zur selben Zeit soviele Probleme haben. 
Daher bleibt für mich nur eine Fehlerquelle übrig und Sie heist Blizzard 
Echt ärgerlich solche Probleme.
Und dann auch noch zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sagen das bei Blizzard keine Probleme herrschen , hehe. Das finde ich echt hart.
Naja, für mich und für viele andere heist es nun abwarten.
Den heutigen Raid kann ich wohl nicht mitmachen.

MFG, 

Qualkommando ( Lothar )


----------



## Elendrian (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suujin (4. November 2010)

was für anbieter gabt ihr


----------



## addyy09 (4. November 2010)

braucht eure realms nicht zu posten, ist überall so >.>


----------



## Gnorfal (4. November 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/...-im-ueberblick/





> *Aktuelle Internet-Störungen im Überblick*
> Provider Vorwahl Störungsbeginn Dauer Art der Störung Zugang   1&1 06056 Do, 04.11.10 18:29 dauert an niedrige Datenrate / hohe Latenz ADSL
> Vodafone 04523 Do, 04.11.10 18:00 dauert an Verbindungsabbrüche ADSL
> Vodafone 02303 Do, 04.11.10 18:00 dauert an Verbindungsabbrüche ADSL
> ...



Noch Fragen?


----------



## Bigmaeckerfield (4. November 2010)

Mehr bei heise rein schreiben^^. Und jetzt etwas Angstmache: Ihr werdet kein WoW heut mehr spielen können wenn die net schnell was machen!!!

Also hier schön Fehler melden:
http://www.heise.de/netze/netzwerk-tools/imonitor-internet-stoerungen/stoerungsmeldungen-suchen/


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (4. November 2010)

da achtet man mal paar Minuten nich drauf,obs klappt sich bei WoW einzuloggen und auf einmal is die Char-Liste da  aber nun hänge ich im Ladefenster -.- nja so what...hauptsache erstmal überhaupt wieder so weit zukommen =)


----------



## tortip (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ingame eine Latenz von über 12000 gehabt.... EU-Nethersturm


----------



## Aeliss (4. November 2010)

Qualkommando schrieb:


> Ich bin auch bei Vodafone und komme in WOW nicht rein. Die Blizzard Seite habe ich nicht getestet aber alle anderen Seiten gehen bei mir.
> Auch ICQ und TS gehen ohne Probleme.
> Und ich glaube auch nicht das soviele Internetanbieter zur selben Zeit soviele Probleme haben.
> Daher bleibt für mich nur eine Fehlerquelle übrig und Sie heist Blizzard
> ...



dagegen spricht das auch andere spiele (guild wars und league of legends, schon mehr mals von mir gennant) auch net gehen


----------



## Dagonzo (4. November 2010)

NoGravitá schrieb:


> versucht es mal bei dem anbieter, der gibt tatsächliche werte raus : http://www.speedtest.net/


Also wirklich echte Werte geben die nicht raus. Zumindest  nicht wenn man eine schnelle Leitung hat (siehe Sig.) Oftmals sind Server die viel weiter entfernt sind besser als die, die nahe dran sind. Zumindest ist meine Verbindung eigentlich viel zu schnell. Die meisten Server können die Geschwindigkeit gar nicht liefern.
Bei einem Dateidownload erreiche ich durchaus 6,0MB/sek. und mehr. Die hat mir bisher keine der Speedtest-Webseiten liefern können. Wie es bei 16K DSL aussieht weis ich nicht, bei meiner kommen die nicht mehr mit  



tom234 schrieb:


> am provider kann es aber nicht liegen hdr online geht


Und wer sagt dir das bei WoW die Provider (serverseitung die Blizzard nutzt) nicht daran Schuld sein können? 


Qualkommando schrieb:


> Daher bleibt für mich nur eine Fehlerquelle übrig und Sie heist Blizzard
> Echt ärgerlich solche Probleme.


Gleiche Frage an dich. Auch Blizzard nutzt Provider und diese können genau so Schuld daran sein.


----------



## Maggistra (4. November 2010)

addyy09 schrieb:


> braucht eure realms nicht zu posten, ist überall so >.>



ne, also mein bruder spielt auf aman thul , und der is nach wie vor on.... einige haben die probs, andere nicht.... ...keine ahnung was da los ist ....


----------



## Sha! (4. November 2010)

Same here auch Frostwolf =) wusste doch irgendwo ist ein fred dafür offen


----------



## Gilginak (4. November 2010)

~Saphyra~ schrieb:


> da achtet man mal paar Minuten nich drauf,obs klappt sich bei WoW einzuloggen und auf einmal is die Char-Liste da  aber nun hänge ich im Ladefenster -.- nja so what...hauptsache erstmal überhaupt wieder so weit zukommen =)



da hänge ich zwar auch grad in der charauswahl nur kann ich den char net auf die reise schicken via welt betreten button, weil das will dann net weil es an dem blöden Provider liegt und der Daten-Übertragung bzw des Weges was die daten nehmen
Heisst wenn wir Glück haben kommen die Provider mal ausm Knick und machen was
Und nein Schuld wird wohl net Blizz sein, sondern eher der Provider diesmal bzw irgendwo was vielleicht passiert bei der weiterleitung von wegen Kabel falsch eingestöpselt


----------



## Enesty (4. November 2010)

Qualkommando schrieb:


> Ich bin auch bei Vodafone und komme in WOW nicht rein. Die Blizzard Seite habe ich nicht getestet aber alle anderen Seiten gehen bei mir.
> Auch ICQ und TS gehen ohne Probleme.
> Und ich glaube auch nicht das soviele Internetanbieter zur selben Zeit soviele Probleme haben.
> Daher bleibt für mich nur eine Fehlerquelle übrig und Sie heist Blizzard
> ...



auch wenn NUR WoW nicht geht und alles andere schon, kann es sehr wohl am Netzbetreiber liegen.


----------



## Orgoron (4. November 2010)

Qualkommando schrieb:


> Ich bin auch bei Vodafone und komme in WOW nicht rein. Die Blizzard Seite habe ich nicht getestet aber alle anderen Seiten gehen bei mir.
> Auch ICQ und TS gehen ohne Probleme.
> Und ich glaube auch nicht das soviele Internetanbieter zur selben Zeit soviele Probleme haben.
> Daher bleibt für mich nur eine Fehlerquelle übrig und Sie heist Blizzard
> ...



Man gut das ihr alle solche Experten seid und bei Blizz nur Deppen arbeiten.

Von den technischen zusammenhängen im Internet habt ihr "Pros" doch genausoviel Plan wie ein Sack Bohnenstroh


----------



## addyy09 (4. November 2010)

beim einloggen > realm wechseln, hängt die maus immer so komisch >.> ka sowas hatte ich noch nie


----------



## Willgebroth (4. November 2010)

Hab das Problem bei Icq sehr wohl^^
Die WoW-Seiten brauchen bei mir alle extrem lange, genauso wie z.B MMO-Champion
Komme selbst bei Beta-Servern nur bis Loginscreen ohne Charaktarauswahl.
Naja abwarten und Tee trinken.... 
Auf jeden Fall heißt es das Blizz wohl kaum das Problem ist....
Immer diese Blizz-Flamer...nervig sowas


----------



## Qualkommando (4. November 2010)

Das hat nichts mit Pros zu tun oder sowas. Ich nehme einfach nur die Fakten wie Sie zur Zeit halt sind.
Fast alle berichten dieselben Probleme. Man sollte sich hier natürlich auch vorher alles durchlesen bevor man hier etwas reinpostet was nicht Sinn und Zweckdienlich ist. Aber nun ja.
Es bleibt halt nur eine Quelle und Sie heist Blizzard für mich wenn alles andere ohne Probleme läuft. Und ich habe auch XBoX 360. Da sind auch keine Probleme.
Wie gesagt abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## nrg (4. November 2010)

Was der von Blizzard geschrieben hat was den Paketweg betrifft ist gelinde gesagt Snakeoil. Da wurde ein PAket getracted, das nächste würde wahrscheinlich einen anderen Weg nehmen. Wir haben es im Internet mit einem dezentralen Netz zu tun in dem sich die Datenpakete ihren weg selbst suchen und das kann in seltsamen wegen resultieren. Ich hab schon Datenpakete gesehen die von Saarbrücken nach Kaiserslautern geschickt wurden. Die liefen durch die USA, Russland oder durch China. 
Das sagt überhaupt nichts aus wo die Datenpakete lang laufen. 

Da die Verbindungen aber bei einigen spinnen spricht das dafür das beim Ausgang aus dem Netz des Providers in die Gateways ins Internet ein Fehler vorliegt. Wenn mehrere Provider den gleiche Gateway nutzen kann es bei einer Störung zu so was kommen. Dann ist noch nicht mal Vodafone oder 1&1 schuld sondern ihr Dienstleister.


----------



## Enesty (4. November 2010)

Qualkommando schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Pros zu tun oder sowas. Ich nehme einfach nur die Fakten wie Sie zur Zeit halt sind.
> Fast alle berichten dieselben Probleme. Man sollte sich hier natürlich auch vorher alles durchlesen bevor man hier etwas reinpostet was nicht Sinn und Zweckdienlich ist. Aber nun ja.
> Er bleibt halt nur eine Quelle da und die heist Nlizzard für mich wenn alles andere ohne Probleme läuft. Und ich habe auch XBoX 360. Da sind auch keine Probleme.
> Wie gesagt abwarten und Tee trinken.



das ist immernoch blödsinn. 90% der leute, die ihren anbieter hier gepostet haben sind bei vodafone. und es ist durchaus üblich, dass nur gewisse seiten/anwendungen probleme machen, wenn es sich um eine störung handelt.

in dem fall macht bei vielen vodafone nutzern (nur!) wow (und bei manchen noch icq) probleme. das muss nicht an blizzard liegen, sondern kann auch eine störung seitens vodafone sein. 

deine "Fakten" zeugen von unwissen.


----------



## Vanitra (4. November 2010)

nichtmal der Launcher findet was zum connecten  super, naja morgen früh um 3 dann klappt es hoffentlich wieder


----------



## Najsh (4. November 2010)

achja mal nebenbei - sc2 und diablo2 gehen auch nicht - liegt also zu 100 % am *battle.net* und sonst an gar nichts.

Wirklich dreist wie Blizz wieder mal die Probleme den Spielern in die Schuhe schiebt und sie mit völlig überflüssigen
tracerts beschäftigt...

Das Problem liegt ausschliesslich an Blizzard - und das ist ja nicht das erste mal.
Dass man mal einen Tag ohne WoW verbringt, davon geht die Welt nicht unter.

Mich regt viel mehr auf, wie dreist doof blizzard die Kunden mit diesen wirklich blöden Ausreden und
Hinhaltetaktik verarschen will.

Sollen sie doch einfach sagen. Es gibt technische Probleme - wir arbeiten dran - und gut ist.


----------



## Cruzes (4. November 2010)

Hui, gut habe schong edacht es liegt wieder an meinem scheiss Internet anbieter *hust1und1hust*


----------



## Harryxy (4. November 2010)

addyy09 schrieb:


> beim einloggen > realm wechseln, hängt die maus immer so komisch >.> ka sowas hatte ich noch nie





deiner chars wurden gehackt und gelöscht !


----------



## nrg (4. November 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> achja mal nebenbei - sc2 und diablo2 gehen auch nicht - liegt also zu 100 % am *battle.net* und sonst an gar nichts.
> 
> Wirklich dreist wie Blizz wieder mal die Probleme den Spielern in die Schuhe schiebt und sie mit völlig überflüssigen
> tracerts beschäftigt...
> ...




Klar das Battle.net ist daran schuld dass Facebook und andere Seite auch nicht gehen. Geh mal vor die Tür und ordne dein Weltbild neu.


----------



## Enesty (4. November 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> achja mal nebenbei - sc2 und diablo2 gehen auch nicht - liegt also zu 100 % am *battle.net* und sonst an gar nichts.
> 
> Wirklich dreist wie Blizz wieder mal die Probleme den Spielern in die Schuhe schiebt und sie mit völlig überflüssigen
> tracerts beschäftigt...
> ...



du meinst blizzard sucht sie die leute aus, bei denen das spiel funktioniert oder nicht?


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (4. November 2010)

Qualkommando schrieb:


> Ich bin auch bei Vodafone und komme in WOW nicht rein. Die Blizzard Seite habe ich nicht getestet aber alle anderen Seiten gehen bei mir.
> Auch ICQ und TS gehen ohne Probleme.
> Und ich glaube auch nicht das soviele Internetanbieter zur selben Zeit soviele Probleme haben.
> Daher bleibt für mich nur eine Fehlerquelle übrig und Sie heist Blizzard
> ...




Nein Blizzard ist da fein raus ... Die können (diesmal) nichts dafür. Die Verbindungs-Probleme sind ein Routing Problem.

Ich versuch das mal bildlich vorzustellen.

Du möchtest ein Paket von Berlin nach Bonn verschicken. Sinnvoll wäre es nun, wenn Dein Paketbote sich mit seinem Fahrzeug direkt von Berlin auf den Weg nach Bonn macht. Wenn dieser nun aber vorher noch Zwischenstopps in Moskau, New York, Peking und Syndey einlegt, bevor er in Bonn ankommt, dann ist Dein Paket wesentlich länger unterwegs, als wenn der Bote den direkten Weg nimmt.

Ähnlich verhält es sich nun bei World of Warcraft. Die Kommunikation zwischen den WoW-Servern und Deinem computer efolgt in Millionen kleiner Pakete. Du bist dafür verantwortlich, dass diese Pakete Dein Haus verlassen. Blizzard ist dafür verantwortlich, dass die Pakete an deren Haustür entgegen genommen werden. Für die Strecke dazwischen sind andere Unternehmen zuständig. Vornehmlich die Internet-Provider und deren Routing-Dienstleister. Das sind sozusagen die Paketboten. Wenn diese Deine Datenpakete jetzt nicht auf den direkten Weg nach Frankreich schicken, dauert es wesentlich länger, bis diese bei Blizzard ankommen.

Bei Online-Spielen ist jedoch eine zeitnahe Zustellung der Pakete erforderlich sonst funktioniert das nicht. 

Die Verbindungs-Probleme können nun zwei Ursachen haben:
- die Pakete kommen gar nicht erst an, weil Dein Paketbote (Provider bzw. dessen Routing-Dienstleister) diese verschlammt
- die Pakete kommen mit so einer großen Verzögerung bei Blizzard an, dass Blizzard diese zurückweist und die Verbindung beendet, um durch die verzögerte Kommunikation mit Dir nicht andere Spieler zu beinträchtigen.
(Jeder der mal Play-by-Email oder ganz früher Play-by-Snailmail gemacht hat, weiß wie lästig es ist, wenn man ewig auf den Spielzug seiner Mitspieler warten muss und deswegen selbst nicht weiter spielen kann)


----------



## Olaf20041974 (4. November 2010)

Selbe Probleme in der Beta und auf Nachtwache. Provider 1&1. Das Spiel Startrek Online zb geht ohne LAG oder sonstiges. Im WoW-Forum (Blizz-HP) hiess es eben, angeblich gäbs Probleme mit den Battle.net-Servern, einer behauptete iG wär die Meldung Battlenet sei nicht verfügbar sichtbar gewesen.


----------



## Nuki (4. November 2010)

Arcor kunde hier und komme nicht rein
Nachbar der T-Com ist kommt rein und ohne lags, auch die HP geht bei den bei mir nicht.


----------



## Rakxxx (4. November 2010)

Hi, 

also an blizzard alleine liegt es nicht auch wenn sie zu zeit eh nichts geregelt bekommen und die schuld gerne den providern oder den rechner der spieler zuschieben (kennen wir ja alle  )

komm natürlich auch nicht rein ins spiel.. 

was solls, geh ich auf pro7 und schau mir ne serie an.. pustekuchen. die lädt auch nicht..
also mal nen forumbeitrag machen. (wie sollte es auch anders sein, passwort vergessen) lass ich mir zuschicken.. und siehe da, die verbindung zu aol lässt auch minuten lang auf sich warten...

Vodafone


----------



## Harryxy (4. November 2010)

nrg schrieb:


> Was der von Blizzard geschrieben hat was den Paketweg betrifft ist gelinde gesagt Snakeoil. Da wurde ein PAket getracted, das nächste würde wahrscheinlich einen anderen Weg nehmen. Wir haben es im Internet mit einem dezentralen Netz zu tun in dem sich die Datenpakete ihren weg selbst suchen und das kann in seltsamen wegen resultieren. Ich hab schon Datenpakete gesehen die von Saarbrücken nach Kaiserslautern geschickt wurden. Die liefen durch die USA, Russland oder durch China.
> Das sagt überhaupt nichts aus wo die Datenpakete lang laufen.
> 
> Da die Verbindungen aber bei einigen spinnen spricht das dafür das beim Ausgang aus dem Netz des Providers in die Gateways ins Internet ein Fehler vorliegt. Wenn mehrere Provider den gleiche Gateway nutzen kann es bei einer Störung zu so was kommen. Dann ist noch nicht mal Vodafone oder 1&1 schuld sondern ihr Dienstleister.





hast das mit videokamera aufgenommen ? will sehen


----------



## BIGMON (4. November 2010)

Ich liebe Steam, da gibts keine Probs...


----------



## PiaMarie (4. November 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*1053 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
163 Mitglieder, 890 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


1000 er Marke geknackt...grins lach...[/font]


----------



## Tereatra (4. November 2010)

@Themanwiththehat:
Du bist nicht rein zufällig Speditionskauffman *grübel* So ähnlich hören sich meine Erklärungen gegenüber Kunden an, wenn ich denen mal wieder erklären muss, warum ihre Sendung iwo rumsteht *lol*

Bei mir funzt es übrigens immer noch nicht^^


----------



## nrg (4. November 2010)

Harryxy schrieb:


> hast das mit videokamera aufgenommen ? will sehen



Neotrace ftw.


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (4. November 2010)

Ne Bekannte(INet-Anbieter: T-Online) aus Neuss,die KEIN WoW zockt,hat auch kein Internet.Also wirds ja wohl doch was mit unseren Anbietern zu tun haben.(icq geht ja auch andauernd off - oder steckt da Blizz jetz auch dahinter?)


----------



## IkilledKenny (4. November 2010)

Komm auch nicht drauf, nix mit schön nach Feierabend zocken =(




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loromyth (4. November 2010)

So Vodafon Kunde hier. Alles geht bei mir die WoW-Seite allein baut sich selbst sehr langsam auf aber sie tut es. Facebook und alle anderen Seiten gehen einwandfrei. Routing läuft Sexy bei mir nur WoW macht Probleme. Battle.net ist offline und alle Blizzardonlinegames gehen nicht. Also wird es mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit zu mehr als 50% an Blizzards vernudelten Battle.net liegen. Jede andere ausrede ist reine Erfindung Punkt


----------



## Najsh (4. November 2010)

nrg schrieb:


> Klar das Battle.net ist daran schuld dass Facebook und andere Seite auch nicht gehen. Geh mal vor die Tür und ordne dein Weltbild neu.



Und du spongebob weisst, das "hinter" dem b.net das Login System steht ... oh wait .... 

Weiss gar nicht was du da von facebook faselst - aber deine Art der Argumentation schwankt zwischen soziopathischem Kellerkind und bezahltem blizz Troll....


----------



## CKASS (4. November 2010)

selbe problem, auch arcor^^


----------



## warxxx (4. November 2010)

nach 20min Warteschleife eben ne "wutz" bei Voda dran gehabt, ist ein Routingproblem über den Atlantik bla bla, sie arbeiten dran. Sie denke das stpätestens in den frühen morgen Stunden morgen das Problem behoben ist (((


----------



## pholem (4. November 2010)

Loromyth schrieb:


> So Vodafon Kunde hier. Alles geht bei mir die WoW-Seite allein baut sich selbst sehr langsam auf aber sie tut es. Facebook und alle anderen Seiten gehen einwandfrei. Routing läuft Sexy bei mir nur WoW macht Probleme. Battle.net ist offline und alle Blizzardonlinegames gehen nicht. Also wird es mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit zu mehr als 50% an Blizzards vernudelten Battle.net liegen. Jede andere ausrede ist reine Erfindung Punkt



selbe problem bei mir


----------



## Aeliss (4. November 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> achja mal nebenbei - sc2 und diablo2 gehen auch nicht - liegt also zu 100 % am *battle.net* und sonst an gar nichts.
> 
> Wirklich dreist wie Blizz wieder mal die Probleme den Spielern in die Schuhe schiebt und sie mit völlig überflüssigen
> tracerts beschäftigt...
> ...



wie oft den noch andere spiele funktionieren auch nicht und die haben nix mit blizz zu tun ...


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (4. November 2010)

Tereatra schrieb:


> @Themanwiththehat:
> Du bist nicht rein zufällig Speditionskauffman *grübel* So ähnlich hören sich meine Erklärungen gegenüber Kunden an, wenn ich denen mal wieder erklären muss, warum ihre Sendung iwo rumsteht *lol*
> 
> Bei mir funzt es übrigens immer noch nicht^^



Nein. Ich bin Programmierer und programmiere Logistik-Software


----------



## pholem (4. November 2010)

geht wieder !


----------



## lordtheseiko (4. November 2010)

naja ich komm wunderbar auf die hp, ins spiel weis ich nicht, habs aufm rechner grade nicht
















OOT:

werden noch "betakeys" versandt?


----------



## Manitu2007 (4. November 2010)

scheint sich wieder eingepegelt zu haben. Ebenfalls vodafone kunde und komme nun wieder rein.


----------



## Calligan (4. November 2010)

es geht wieder alles


----------



## Tereatra (4. November 2010)

@Themanwiththehat:
*lol* K, des passt dann aber auch... Erklärt auf jeden deine Erklärung... *oder so*


----------



## Creedbart (4. November 2010)

TheManWithTheHat schrieb:


> Nein Blizzard ist da fein raus ... Die können (diesmal) nichts dafür. Die Verbindungs-Probleme sind ein Routing Problem.
> 
> Ich versuch das mal bildlich vorzustellen.
> 
> ...



Cool, danke. 
Was genau machen diese "Routing-Dienstleister" denn?
Also wie wird festgelegt, über welche Stationen mein "Paket" läuft?

Ich mein... das Problem liegt jetzt scheinbar daran, dass die Pakete vollkommen falsche Wege laufen. 
Wie kann sowas denn plötzlich passieren, wenn paar Minuten zuvor noch alles in Ordnung war?

*edit* Kann ich bestätigen, bei mir gehts jetzt auch wieder.
Aber die Fragen oben beschäftigen mich noch immer


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (4. November 2010)

tchacka..wieder on und ne Latenz von 28ms  
Der raid wird wohl aber nun doch ausfallen...Naja =)


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (4. November 2010)

Hmmm okay. Jetzt hab ich Linux hochgefahren und da mal WoW probiert ... und nun komme ich auf den Server mit einer anständigen Latenz .... Entweder geht es wieder ... oder Linux ist einfach Imba


----------



## IkilledKenny (4. November 2010)

Läuft wieder alles bei mir 
hoffe euch gehts auch so


----------



## Tereatra (4. November 2010)

funzt wieder *freudig auf und ab hüpf* *sabber*


----------



## Elendrian (4. November 2010)

jo geht wieder, bin ebenfalls Vodadreck Kunde...


----------



## Fýn-Onyxia (4. November 2010)

Naja, kann man nur eins tun:

Sich n Kaffee machen, sich zum wiederholen mal die Buffed Show reinziehn und hoffen das es bald wieder funktioniert ^^


----------



## Caled (4. November 2010)

Cool, Problem scheint behoben. Routing geht wieder über Frankfurt/Main ins Telia Netz.

So ein Problem, bzw. die Behebung dessen, hat auch mal was gutes, habe jetzt eine Latenz im Spiel von 24 ms im Spiel. Das ist um diese Uhrzeit sonst eigentlich utopisch


----------



## BIGMON (4. November 2010)

Tut wieder...


----------



## Olaf20041974 (4. November 2010)

Läuft wieder und nicht nur das, irgendwie läufts bei mir jetz sogar deutlich schneller als vorher O.o


----------



## nrg (4. November 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Und du spongebob weisst, das "hinter" dem b.net das Login System steht ... oh wait ....
> 
> Weiss gar nicht was du da von facebook faselst - aber deine Art der Argumentation schwankt zwischen soziopathischem Kellerkind und bezahltem blizz Troll....



Ok, dann mal dezent mit der Schaufel...

Dir ist klar das die Battle.net und die Login-Server in den USA stehen und nicht mehr in Paris? Wenn du mal die Meldungen lesen würdest hättest du vielleicht feststellen das einige Seiten in den USA nicht mehr erreichbar sind unter anderem auch die von Facebook. Jetzt möchte ich von dir mal dargelegt haben wie daran Blizzard schuld sein soll? 

Ach ja, deine Argumentation schwankt zwischen pesioniertem Beamten der deutsche Gerichte belästigt und einem Verschwörungstheoritker der hinter jedem Blumentopf die Illuminaten vermutet 


Ich geh jetzt kochen skillen, Induktionsherd 100 will ich heute noch erreichen


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (4. November 2010)

Creedbart schrieb:


> Cool, danke.
> Was genau machen diese "Routing-Dienstleister" denn?
> Also wie wird festgelegt, über welche Stationen mein "Paket" läuft?
> 
> ...



Naja eigentlich sollen diese Routing-Dienstleister den kürzesten und schnellsten Weg Zwischen Start- und Zielort finden ... Das verhält sich aber ähnlich wie mit den Verkehrsleitsystemen auf Autobahnen, welche Staus verhindern sollen ... Funktioniert leider nicht immer. Kann verschiedene Ursachen haben. Software Fehler, Kaffee über die Hardware gekippt oder die Putzfrau die über das Kabel gestolpert ist .... Alles denkbar ... Menschliches und / oder technisches Versagen halt ...


----------



## Tonyorc (4. November 2010)

warxxx schrieb:


> nach 20min Warteschleife eben ne "wutz" bei Voda dran gehabt, ist ein Routingproblem über den Atlantik bla bla, sie arbeiten dran. Sie denke das stpätestens in den frühen morgen Stunden morgen das Problem behoben ist (((




 VERSCHWÖRUNG!!!!! ich hab grade auch ne olle von Vodafone dran gehabt und die meint sie kann nix festsetteln und es wären keine Probleme bekannt und nun hör ich sowas ???? Vodafone und Blizz Arbeiten zusammen die Welt geht unter 2012 naht und wir sind verloren.......................... Ne jetzt ma im ernst is mir langsam latte ICH WILL UNREAL TOURNEMANT SPIEEEEEEELNE ahhhh ich meine wow .......drecks inet/battlenet/wow/blizz/internetProvider scheiß drecks ziggo kake!!!! afk weinen!^^


----------



## Bigmaeckerfield (4. November 2010)

Hört auf in eure Glaskugel zu schauen und irgendwem die Schuld dafür zu geben. Einfach mal überrall kräftig aufn Busch hauen. Irgendwann werden die schon nen Schuldigen ausmachen und des untereinander klären wer wie Schuld hatte. 
Blizzard will bestimmt net seine Kunde verärgern und treibt die Provider und Carrier an, die Provider wollen auch net ihr Kunden verärgern, also mekern die irgendwann auch Blizzard oder ihre Carrier an und die Carrier wollen ihre Provider net verlieren also werden die auch schauen das es irgendwann funzt^^(Je nachdem wer schuld hat).


----------



## lordtheseiko (4. November 2010)

TheManWithTheHat schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich sollen diese Routing-Dienstleister den kürzesten und schnellsten Weg Zwischen Start- und Zielort finden ... Das verhält sich aber ähnlich wie mit den Verkehrsleitsystemen auf Autobahnen, welche Staus verhindern sollen ... Funktioniert leider nicht immer. Kann verschiedene Ursachen haben. Software Fehler, Kaffee über die Hardware gekippt oder die *Putzfrau* die über das Kabel gestolpert ist .... Alles denkbar ... Menschliches und / oder technisches Versagen halt ...






Nicht Putzfrau!! Reinigungsfachkraft, Putzfrau ist sehr abwertend und gefühlsverletzend der doch so wichtigen Dienstleister/-innen!


----------



## Harryxy (4. November 2010)

geht wieder !


----------



## MasterXoX (4. November 2010)

841 Besucher lesen dieses Thema

Tjoa^^


----------



## Kenaga (4. November 2010)

Mir kommt es so vor,als wären allgemein wieder Verbindungsprobleme "angesagt".
Ich selbst gehöre zwar zur "Acror-Clique" abe randere die bei der Telekom ode rganz woanders sind regen sich bei und im Gildenkanal auch über die Verbindungszustände auf.

Ich hoffe das gibt sich bald wieder.

MfG Kenaga


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (4. November 2010)

so und all jene, die bei heise eine Störungsmeldung aufgegeben haben und es nun wieder geht, sollte auch so nett sein bei heise die Störung als beendet zu melden 

Und die Seite für die Zukunft bookmarken


----------



## Derulu (4. November 2010)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Nicht Putzfrau!! Reinigungsfachkraft, Putzfrau ist sehr abwertend und gefühlsverletzend der doch so wichtigen Dienstleister/-innen!



Es heißt trotz allem Raumkosmetikerin im Fachjargon...


----------



## Conquer1984 (4. November 2010)

leute versucht mal per visueller routenverfolgung weiter zukommen bei mir hängt er wenn ich in ffm bei telia.net bin da hörts auf denke die haben nen routing problem


Eidt: Jetzt gehts ja wieder zum Glück


----------



## Bigbabe (4. November 2010)

jo..geht alles wieder


----------



## myadictivo (4. November 2010)

also ich finds nich mehr lustig. gestern aus dem bg geflogen, danach ping von 8000 über ne ziemlich lange zeit. 
heut morgen zeitweise nicht einloggen können und eben beim twinken in ner inze wieder durchschnittlich nen 1500er ping gehabt, zeitweise >5 sekunden hänger.


----------

